# app pour stocker docs



## tonio08 (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

suite au passage de mobileme vers icloud, je pers la fonction iDisk. Je stockais des pdf et autres docs sur l'idisk et j'accédais à ces docs via l'iphone. Connaissez vous une bonne application pour pouvoir stocker ces docs sur l'iphone directement?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2011)

Pour remplacer l'iDisk, j'utilise DropBox. Ensuite, avec l'application Goodreader sur l'iPad, je charge les documents que je veut. DropBox est compatible avec beaucoup de logiciels : Goodreader, Doc to go, Nebulous ...


----------



## CBi (12 Octobre 2011)

Dropbox est effectivement très bien mais je n'ai pas trouvé (par trop cherché non plus) comment mettre des données dans le Cloud sans qu'elles soient systématiquement dupliquées sur un appareil. 

Finalement, Google Docs offre une bonne alternative à iDisk. Sur iPad je l'utilise avec Office2 HD, et ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## mobilissimo (24 Octobre 2011)

Quel est le niveau de sécurité réelle que garantit Google Docs ?
Suis inquiète quand je vois beaucoup de sociétés l'utiliser comme extranet...
Avez vous déjà rencontré des problèmes ?


----------

